# Thereupoda sp. Malaysia



## Goliath (Apr 19, 2008)

Here is my larger one feeding on a male Blatta lateralis.

mike


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 19, 2008)

Beautiful, is that a female? How many do you have?


----------



## Goliath (Apr 19, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Beautiful, is that a female? How many do you have?



Hey Orin,

I have 2.  If you sex them as you would Scutigeromorpha this would be the female.  The smaller one I have would be male.  They are not full grown though, maybe half size at the moment.

mike


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Apr 19, 2008)

Goliath said:


> Hey Orin,
> 
> I have 2.  If you sex them as you would Scutigeromorpha this would be the female.  The smaller one I have would be male.  They are not full grown though, maybe half size at the moment.
> 
> mike


Hi Mike,
Did you start with just two, 100% survival? I'm sure you can sex them when nowhere near full grown just like S.coleoptrata. I asked because that one looks like a female from the photo. Keep me in mind if you're pairing goes well. I imagine they'll be full grown in less than six months.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Apr 19, 2008)

How can you sex Scutigeromorpha species?

Very impressive specimen, congratulations!!!!

 phil.


----------



## Goliath (Apr 19, 2008)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> Hi Mike,
> Did you start with just two, 100% survival? I'm sure you can sex them when nowhere near full grown just like S.coleoptrata. I asked because that one looks like a female from the photo. Keep me in mind if you're pairing goes well. I imagine they'll be full grown in less than six months.



Hi Orin,

I just got these 2 last week at this size, so far 100% survival.   The one in the picture is the one I sexed as female.  If sexing is the same as the natives, it is very noticable in these.  Your name is on the top of the list if the pairing goes well.  

mike


----------



## Goliath (Apr 19, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> How can you sex Scutigeromorpha species?
> 
> Very impressive specimen, congratulations!!!!
> 
> phil.



Thanks Phil.  There was an excellent article in last months invertebrate magazine on the breeding of Scutigeromorpha coleoptrata.  The males last segment ends flush with the last pair of legs, the females have an extra segment which is actually the ovipositior.

mike


----------



## froggyman (Apr 19, 2008)

they can climb glass?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 20, 2008)

It looks to be an impressive size.  Do you know their average life span and is this species usually found in caves?  It looks like a cool terrarium pede to have.


----------



## Goliath (Apr 20, 2008)

froggyman said:


> they can climb glass?


There is liana and bamboo that goes up to the screen, just not in the image posted. They are not able to climb glass as far as I know.



Galapoheros said:


> It looks to be an impressive size.  Do you know their average life span and is this species usually found in caves?  It looks like a cool terrarium pede to have.


I hace no idea on their lifespan, they eat like pigs so I assuming their growth rate is pretty quick.  It is found in tropical rain forests and in caves.  There are other cave dwelling species too.

mike


----------



## Goliath (May 11, 2008)

Well apparently she is sexually mature, she is dropping eggs all over the tank.  Lets hope these are fertile.

Thanks,
mike


----------



## El Johano (May 12, 2008)

Cool! Is she dropping the eggs? Not holding on to them like most centipedes? Got any pics?


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (May 12, 2008)

Congratulations. So what's her exact body length? 

El Johano - most centipedes don't take care of their eggs, just nearly all the ones we keep.


----------



## Goliath (May 12, 2008)

El Johano said:


> Cool! Is she dropping the eggs? Not holding on to them like most centipedes? Got any pics?


El Johano,

She is dropping them in the substrate.  Some are slightly buried.  I don't have any pics but they are about the size of a pin head and a maroon-red color.



Elytra and Antenna said:


> Congratulations. So what's her exact body length?
> 
> Orin,
> 
> ...


----------



## El Johano (May 13, 2008)

Sounds awesome!
They seem pretty easy to care for, I'm hopefully getting a few within a month or so. Have you tried keeping them in a communal setup?


----------



## cjm1991 (May 14, 2008)

I want one!!


----------



## Martin H. (Oct 19, 2008)

Hello Mike,

did any of the eggs hatch?

all the best,
Martin


----------

